# Hello from Bosnia and Herzegovinia



## TechTomb (May 25, 2021)

Hi, I am 32 years old and I really love audio/video editing software, daw, image processing, plugins, and presets and I love this site. I found it while googling for reason 11 lite.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 25, 2021)

Hello TechTomb. Sounds like you’ll feel right at home here. Welcome! What kind of music do you make?

I think Reason 11 Lite may no longer be available from Reasonstudios, since they’ve moved to the Reason+ subscription model. But some retailers (JRR?) may still have it. I think you can also fetch it used on websites like KVR and KnobCloud (but always use caution and make sure the seller is to be trusted). Of course this forum has a Sell/Buy section too. Some sellers like @leo007 are completely worthy of your trust.


----------



## TechTomb (May 25, 2021)

Well I experiment with sounds, my friends help me with songs but I do love music
https://soundcloud.com/nenad-musa-29366874 my Soundcloud acc :D if you can provide me with yours it would be great


----------



## doctoremmet (May 25, 2021)

I hardly ever put any of my music online but occasionally post a little noodle here and there when it is appropriate for a discussion on here 

There are some new demos underway for exciting new sample libraries though haha.


----------



## TechTomb (May 25, 2021)

Well I am obsessed with everything regarding the art in form of video sound and picture :D but I just do it my way, but I do plan to watch tutorials to advance  really enjoying myself :D


----------



## Guffy (May 25, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Double Helix (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to VI-Control, @TechTomb.


----------



## Casiquire (May 25, 2021)

Komšija! Welcome to the forums


----------



## jemu999 (May 25, 2021)

Dobrodošli!


----------



## filipjonathan (May 25, 2021)

Zdravo @TechTomb!! Pozdrav iz Beograda!


----------

